# Glue for DIY rim strip ?



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I have a junk inner tube that I cut in slices to recycle into rim strips. Now I need to find a way to actually hold the two ends of the strip together to make it work. Is there any glue or trick out there to bond the strip together ?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

How about overlapping the strip a little bit and using rubber cement on the facing surfaces where it overlaps?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dad Man Walking said:


> How about overlapping the strip a little bit and using rubber cement on the facing surfaces where it overlaps?


Yes; this would work. Another way it to cut a short 2" strip and butt the ends then glue the 2" (or longer) strip onto each end bridging the two sides. Remember to make sure that whatever circumference that you end up with fits tight enough so that the rim strip doesn't migrate within the wheel exposing the spoke holes.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

rubber rim strips are not for double wall rims


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

reptilezs said:


> rubber rim strips are not for double wall rims


Yea, not a good idea as they'll sink into the nipple holes.

Old tubes make fantastic hold down straps and bungie cords if your looking for something to do with them.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> reptilezs said:
> 
> 
> > rubber rim strips are not for double wall rims
> ...


How do I know if I have a double-wall rim ? Like the nipple are deeper into the rim and the normal rim tape can't touch it ? So then you also need the appropriate rim tape I guess.



mtnbiker72 said:


> Old tubes make fantastic hold down straps and bungie cords if your looking for something to do with them.


Nah, looking at the price of rim strips, I can get bungie cords for much cheaper


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

Doulewalled or box shaped rims have the spoke nipples recessed so that they rest on the inner wall of the rim. The holes that the rim strip covers are slightly larger than the nipples and are where they pass through when being assembled. 
You could use fiber-strand packaging tape(about 1" wide) for a rim strip. I've used that before I went tubeless with great success. Just go around twice fully then use a round file to open up the valve hole. Just make sure you try and work out all the air pockets when installing.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

David C said:


> Nah, looking at the price of rim strips, I can get bungie cords for much cheaper


Get Gorilla Tape. 1 inch x 30 feet for <$10, and you can do at least 5 wheels with it.

Walmart.com: Gorilla Glue 6100102 1 Inch X 30 Feet Black Gorilla Tape Handy Roll: Sealants, Fillers & Adhesives

I use it as rim tape, and I've used it in ghetto tubeless conversions. It works really well, and is strong enough to resist being cut on the holes of a double-wall rim.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

David C said:


> Nah, looking at the price of rim strips, I can get bungie cords for much cheaper


A roll of 24mm 3M Strapping Tape is cheap, light, works great for rim strips. I've used it on many rims with not one single failure.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> A roll of 24mm 3M Strapping Tape is cheap, light, works great for rim strips. I've used it on many rims with not one single failure.


That's even cheaper! Good recommendation :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> That's even cheaper! Good recommendation :thumbsup:


Though doesn't work for tubeless like the Gorilla Tape :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So I could DIY some tubeless conversion using a inner tube schrader valve and some gorilla tape + tire sealant ?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Though doesn't work for tubeless like the Gorilla Tape :thumbsup:


enve's tubeless system is gorilla tape.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

David C said:


> So I could DIY some tubeless conversion using a inner tube schrader valve and some gorilla tape + tire sealant ?


Yep. I've done it multiple times., both schrader and presta.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That's good to know. Which tire sealant and valve were you using ? I have a few schrader valves from old inner tubes, would they fit the bill ?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

David C said:


> That's good to know. Which tire sealant and valve were you using ? I have a few schrader valves from old inner tubes, would they fit the bill ?


I've used both kinds of valves from old beat tubes, and they work as long as you have enough rubber.

Here's a great thread about how to do it, including some youtube videos:

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/gorilla-tape-ghetto-tubeless-works-great-537185.html

People have had mixed results with different tires - I've had no problems with thicker tires, but thin ultralight non-tubeless tires can be iffy. I use Stans, but you're probably better off making your own homebrew tubless setup. Tons of threads about that on here...latex mould builder + antifreeze + glitter etc.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Good infos there.

I don't know yet about the price of Stan's sealant, but I know I can get 1L of ATV tire sealant for $15.

I'll be interested into this since my DIY winter studded tires are poking my tubes real bad. And $40 for a tubeless conversion kit seems a bit pricey if I can make up with stuff I already have.


----------

